# Specialized Martini Shiv Build Thread...



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have been posting these updates over on Slowtwitch but thought you guys might be interested....

The custom painting process on my Martini Shiv is finally done!!!!!! I should have the frameset in my hands next week. Once again, an amazing thank you goes out to Tyler from Censport Graphics for his amazing craftsmanship, time, and effort! Also thanks to Tai for the help with the S-Works decals. Many of you have already seen a lot of these photo's but I wanted to post everything from the beginning design concepts to the end.... I'll let the pictures do the talking..... Enjoy. 

My Initial Sketch... 










Design Idea's with Tyler... 



















































Decal ideas using a collage I made from old Porsche Factory Racing Posters.... 


































You all know what a stock Shiv looks like.....quite boring if you ask me  










Let the painting begin....


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Trying to decide which decal.... 


















































Aerobars.... 


























Fork.... 










































More paint and other decals going on..... 


































Clear coat is finally applied.....


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

So while I am waiting for the rest of the components to come in, I decided to take a few pics outside, and put everything on the scale. Unfortunately I don't have the pre-painted weights, but it should give us a good idea. R&A Cycles had said a size L was around 4000 grams for the module. 

Couldn't resist snapping a few pics in front of my favorite wall..... 

















































































































[font "Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"] 
[/font] 
And time for the scale....


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Misc Hardware including brakes.. 










If my calculations are correct that's 4500 grams for everything pictured, assuming of course 1 seatpost and 2 bar extensions. 

And the latest update is that the bike is at Colorado Multisport for Di2 installation....










And trying to finalize wheels and decals...

Looking for input on people's thoughts and opinions with wheels and decal options... 

I am leaning towards a Super 9 rear and a 808 FC front. 

Some people may have seen the proposed decals I posted in other threads. I wanted the disc to have some sort of optical illusion look when spinning, that's where the idea of the dot pattern came from and I got that from Lance's 2009 Prologue bike. Each dot has a portion of the poster collage inside.The front wheel decals are just modified Zipp decals with the collage in the background to tie everything together. I know it's hard to tell from the photoshop, but I am starting to wonder whether the black wheels are now clashing with the frame (I'm thinking Navy to match the bike would look better), and whether the front and rear decals go well enough with each other. Everyones thoughts and opinions are appreciated....


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Few more wheel idea's and photoshops...


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i said it over on weightweenies and i'll say it here. you did a bang up job on this bike a true tribute to the Martini Racing history!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow.. Amazing job..

IMO I'd leave the rear disk as simple as possible in black and the front black with while lettering.

Looks sick and fast.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

But will it make it past inspection by the race commissaires?


----------



## bds3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sweet paint job. But that final, completed s-works logo? Now that's amazing.


----------



## campy4eva (Nov 28, 2010)

I love it. So great to see people think outside of the box on setting their bike to their style. I had a similar idea I wanted to do with my yellow Tarmac SL3, but couldn't decide on a theme yet...


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

Being a sportscar racing fan, I have to say that looks great!


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Love everything you did except for putting Porshe badges and name on it - but I understand why you did that.

Amazing craftmanship. From the pics, no one could do better!

I would keep the wheels very plain black, or have them glossed black on flat black.

Looks great


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice paint job, so the " for sale " McLaren for 11 000 $ is a new painted fake too ? 

Weight Weenies • View topic - Specialized McLaren S-Works Venge Frameset sz 56 Brand New..


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry your reply doesn't make sense. If you were thinking the McLaren was a fake then that's definitely not the case.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Robitaille20 said:


> Nice paint job, so the " for sale " McLaren for 11 000 $ is a new painted fake too ?
> 
> Weight Weenies • View topic - Specialized McLaren S-Works Venge Frameset sz 56 Brand New..


That comment is completely unfounded.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Id go with the black wheels too. Keeps the focus on the beautiful frame and doesn't put it too over the top..


----------



## CuppiesCake (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing!


----------

